# Good camo vinyl



## Tncumminsguy (Nov 2, 2014)

Wanting to get rid of the blue on my rhino for hunting/looks purposes. I've thought about just spray painting it but that just looks half assed in my opinion and plastics are pretty $$$$. My friend will wrap it for me since he does that all the time for a local custom shop, I just need to get the vinyl. What brands have yall had good luck with?


----------

